# Where are "Sightings"?



## saycanyouc (Apr 8, 2006)

With the changeover, I can't see the sightings board.  Help, please. -Steve


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

saycanyouc said:
			
		

> With the changeover, I can't see the sightings board.  Help, please. -Steve


  Should be right there under Private Forums where it's always been.  If you have a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon at the right end of the Private Forums blue bar, click it to display the list of private forums underneath.  Most people don't realize this is a toggle and you can expand and collapse each of the forum groupings at will.    And you should see Sightings in the Forum Jump menu as well.


----------



## teachingmyown (Apr 8, 2006)

Apparently you must also be "logged in" in order to even see the private forums listed in the menu options.  I don't know whether this is a new phenomenon or not but it slowed me down.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

teachingmyown said:
			
		

> Apparently you must also be &quot;logged in&quot; in order to even see the private forums listed in the menu options.  I don't know whether this is a new phenomenon or not but it slowed me down.


  You've always needed to be logged it to ENTER the private forums.  The system has to know you're entitled to enter before it can let you in.  

Looks like this version won't even show you the private forums are there unless you're logged in, not even in the Forum Jump menu.


----------

